# 22-250 fur friendly bullets



## badland (Jul 21, 2006)

Whats everyone shooting in there 250's that are fur friendly and have good killing power? I have been playing around with some V-Max(bullets) loads lately and I have been impressed with the loads but I know they are not the most fur friendly bullets out there. I ussually shoot 55gr sierra soft points which have been good for me. Thanks


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm shooting a 50g Nosler Ballistic Tip behind 34.0g Varget. They work great for putting coyotes down.

Deano


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Killing coyotes for a living, I have tried almost every bullet out there and for killing power and saving on the needle work, a 40 gr. Hornady V-Max is by far the best. They are designed to dump energy and not exit and 95% of the time this is what they do. Good luck


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I haven't hunted coyotes for about 15 years, but I used to use the Sierra 52 gr. match hollow points for coyotes. One in the chest usually did not exit and always stopped them in their tracks. These bullets are tough on fox though. At 100 yards, expect a 3-5+ inch tear on the exit hole. Out at 300 yards; however, they were not too bad - leaving only a 1-2" tear to sew up. I tried the FMJ bullets and was not impressed with their killing power (or lack of it I should say). Whatever you use, good luck!


----------

